# STIHL MS250 oil problems



## Mr. Cawley (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have a STIHL MS250 that I bought 3 years ago. The chainsaw isn't spitting out enough oil. It slings some oil, but my bar will smoke after a certain point when using. I thought the worm gear may be bad, but Harry's told me as long as it slings out oil then the worm gear is fine.
 I haven't checked my chainsaw yet to see if it does have the oil adjustment on there or not. Although, I can't find anything online showing me where it is located.
Anyone have any recommendations or insight about this? 
Thanks guys


----------



## Napi (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not familiar with that particular saw. Most saws have a tiny hole drilled in the groove of the bar to the mount area where the oil travels from the pump output to the chain. Run a small diameter wire in the hole to clean it.


----------



## rayjay (Jan 10, 2015)

My Stihl 039 has a screw up in a hole on the underside of the saw where you can adjust how much oil it pumps out. I always turn it wide open for sawing and all the way down for storage. It has an arrow next to the hole so you know which way to turn it.

I also have an old Stihl 010 in like new condition that I bought at a yard sale. It turns out the oiler diaphragm was defective from the factory and it probably burned up the chain and bar almost immediately. For some reason it didn't get taken back for a warranty repair when it was new. When I got it I also got a nearly new bar but figured out the oiling before using the saw.

You should always hold the tip of the bar near a tree or log or other surface and run the motor up about 3/4 speed and watch for a mist of oil being deposited on your surface. If it's not oiling fix it before using.

I will also tell you a secret for pleasant sawing. NEW STIHL CHAINS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Razor sharp !!!!!!!!!! And keep it out of the dirt !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 10, 2015)

Mr. Cawley said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a STIHL MS250 that I bought 3 years ago. The chainsaw isn't spitting out enough oil. It slings some oil, but my bar will smoke after a certain point when using. I thought the worm gear may be bad, but Harry's told me as long as it slings out oil then the worm gear is fine.
> I haven't checked my chainsaw yet to see if it does have the oil adjustment on there or not. Although, I can't find anything online showing me where it is located.
> ...



What kind of bar oil are you using?  I only use Stihl or in an emergency, Husky.  I've tried brand X, and it looks too thick, and I'm not risking a saw to save $2.00 a gal.



> I will also tell you a secret for pleasant sawing. NEW STIHL CHAINS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Razor sharp !!!!!!!!!!



You got that right.  I wore out a chain (no biggie, it happens if you use it enough), and bought a new one.  I'd forgotten how fast a new chain cuts --literally like butter.  Went back and bought another one so I'd have a spare.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 10, 2015)

Drain the oil tank then put a little premix in tank and slosh around to clean crud out of tank and filter. Drain that out, do not crank and run.

Remove bar, clean out groove. The oil holes in the bar are small you can drill out the hole a little, the hole only needs to be as large as the oil channel in the saw.

Look at the area around the bar studs with the bar plate off.
Find the oil tank vent. It is a round plug with a small hole in the center. The center hole has a spring loaded plug in it that you can push in a small amount.
This allows air into the tank as you use oil.

Pick up on the bar as you adjust and tighten the bar nuts.
Do not run the chain too tight.

The newer saws do not put out oil like the older saws. EPA rules!

Most bar oil will work fine, just keep the tank clean.

Clean bar and mount so no crud plugs up the passages and do not run the chain too tight. A little loose is better than tight on a cold chain.

Is the chain sharp? Rakers set right?
A dull chain will run hot. Is it throwing big oatmeal chips or making fine sawdust?
Is the bar straight, no pinched spots?
No burrs on rails?


----------



## Mr. Cawley (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi guys thanks for all the info. I only use STIHL bar oil for my chainsaw. I did drain out the oil Friday and looked inside, but I didn't see any debri inside.
 I also took a thin wire and slid it into the hole where the oil drains out. My next step is to make sure that the chain is properly sharpened. 
I didn't see a screw that would adjust the oil outtake. So I don't think it has one.  
Hopefully this will solve my problem.
Thanks again everyone!


----------

